# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  دبلوم انجليزي

## صوت الحنين

السلام

اني حابه ادرس دبلوم لغه انجليزيه 
وين احسن مكان 
العالميه او الخليج للتدريب او الحصان او البسام او معهد الاندلس
او المعهد الثقافي البريطاني او معهد القمه 
بليز اللي يعرف يساعدني 

تحياتي

----------


## صوت الحنين

ويش دعوه
ولا احد عنده فكره
زعلتوني

----------


## زهـور

*انا اسمع ان البسام في الانجليزي تمام تعليمهم*

*العالميه اشوف كله شكاوي منه وهموم وتدريس مو الى هذيك الدرجه*

*القمه سمعت انهم استغلاليين يحبون الفلوس بس*

*الخليج ماسمعت منه الا الخير*

*اختاري بين الخليج والبسام هذول احسن شي واستفسري اكثر قبل كل شي*

*واتمنى الش التوفيق في الدراسه*

----------


## صوت الحنين

*مشكوره اختي* 
*زهور ما قصرتي*
*انتظر بقيه الردود*
*تحياتي*

----------


## تأبط بودره

أختي...
ما أدري ..بس كل اللي شفتهم متخرجين من العالميه او الخليج للتدريب او الحصان او البسام او معهد الاندلس ...ما يفكو الخط...
بس الباقي ما أدري...صدقيني الأنجليزي أهم شىء أحفضى كلمات ... كل كلمه تمر عليش ... أبدأي بالمنتجات اللي تشوفيها قدامش كل يوم ... زي تايد .. كلوركس ... معجون طماطم السعوديه (لأ هذا مو معاهم)!!
وكل شي بصير لك سهل بعدين...
الله يوفق.

----------


## صوت الحنين

مشكور 
اخي الكريم 
على النصيحه
تحياتي

----------

